# Pioneer VSX-710 has no signal on the sub pre out



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I've just finished making my sub - http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/exodus-audio/17798-shiva-x-extended-bass-shelf.html and connected an amplifier up to the sub pre out and .... nothing.
Tried it in dolby prologic and stereo.
I Dragged the CRO out and no signal at all on either sub pre out or centre pre out.
I went into the settings and set all speakers small, checked sub was set to on and LF Attenuation is set to 0dB and still no signal. (tried setting to 10 dB, still nothing)
Does anyone know what level these signals are at or if there is something else I should be checking?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Did you solve the problem???

Check wiring on SonoSub, try with another sub to see if pre-out and amplifier are working :yes:

What amplifier are you using to power the SonoSub???


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't resolved it yet, I can feed the set top box signal to the amp/sub woofer and it all works fine.
I phoned Pioneer support: and thay asked all the usual questions.
Do you have any speakers set to small - yes, all at the moment
Sub is set to on and 100 hz crossover 
LFE Attenuation has been tried at 0 & 10 dB
Sub gain set to +10dB
I checked with the CRO and definately no signal.
I downloaded the service manual for the 810 (same but has 7.1 surround) and there is a sub pre out mute circuit. I might rip the top off and check it on the weekend.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I unplugged the pioneer, checked evything internally was seated properly and when I turned it back on I have sub out. :yay:
Connected the sub up and played some Metallica - I haven't been hearing the kick drums properly before this. :bigsmile:
Next I have to match the levels. I have only done it by ear so far.


----------



## MR.ROBOTO (Feb 3, 2010)

good job


----------



## corey777 (May 12, 2010)

I'm having the exact same issue with my Pioneer Elite VSX-01. I have 2 bookshelf speakers that I set to small and turned sub on. I have the crossover at 80hz, both on the receiver and on the sub. I set the LFE ATT to 0 db and played with the sub level from 0 to +10 db and have no output at all. The only time I hear anything from the sub is when I do the ACACC with all the levels for the sub maxed...and I get a low rumble, but it's not even enough for the mic to pick up so it gives me an error and tells me levels are too low on the sub.

I don't really feel like disconnecting everything and taking it apart so is there any way to reset the sub mute circuit that you mentioned?

Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It's probably not the solution that is right for you, however, I solved all the issues with my Pioneer when I bought an Onkyo TX SR607


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Corey777, You can try a complete reset. Your manual will tell you how. Just make sure you write down your settings before you reset so you won't forget them.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> Corey777, You can try a complete reset. Your manual will tell you how. Just make sure you write down your settings before you reset so you won't forget them.


I agree with TC.... try a full reset of the system and see if it helps :T

If you want, you can double or triple check your settings to see if everything is correct before the reset. :innocent:


----------

